# shuttle buses to cherrywood business park from luas?



## z106 (25 Sep 2008)

Does anyone know if there are shuttle buses each morning and evening from sandyford luas stop to cherry business park?

If so, how frequent are they in the mornings and afternoons?


----------



## twofor1 (26 Sep 2008)

Finnegan’s of Bray run a bus from Sandyford Luas to Bray. It will drop you at the Cherrywood Flyover, the Business Park is probably a 10 minute walk.
 www.finnegan-bray.ie/index_files/Page661.htm


----------



## z106 (30 Sep 2008)

Is there any more other than that which actually go right to the business park itself?

I am starting a new job out there next week and i as given tehimpression by thw agent that the shuttle buses are a dime a dozen.

Although I am beginning to suspect that may not be the case.


----------

